

Google buys a quantum computer to make faster, smarter artificial intelligence - DiabloD3
http://venturebeat.com/2013/05/16/google-nasa-quantum-computing/

======
sgt101
<http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=1400>

Nuff said I think.

